# YouTube Video Removing silvering from the back of a mirror.



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is a video I shot today on how to remove silvering from mirror backs, so you understand why you would do this I have posted some pictures below showing mirrors that I have designed stripping off silvering from a design.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Foil, good stuff I would have expected it to be more complicated.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

It is really not all that complicated however it is very time consuming and it takes patients to clean out multi layer designs - not to mention you need a plotter.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Interesting. Watched your other video on silvering it, and am really curious to learn more about that.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

JNLP,

What do you want to know??? I have been playing with mirrors and glass since I was about 12 mostly as a hobby but it has become quite the full time deal over the last 10 years. It is not the only thing that I do but it gets the most attention when I do it.

Below is a mirror that sits in an antique shop that I did to see how many people could tell the difference. I can tell you that they cannot tell and that mirror though it has not sold has got me 8 jobs total to date!

Rob


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I do a little stained glass. Nothing major, and I'm far from being a pro at it. Just a hobby. It was my first job when I was probably 10 or 11. Dad used to make me tons of Christmas templates & I'd mass make Christmas sun catchers to sell at my grandfathers tree business. Not sure if people really wanted them, but my pap was a hell of a sales man. :laughing:

I like using mirror in some of my windows. Goes nice with some glue chip, diamond chip, and other clears. Never thought about making my own though. Could probably get into some fun things with it. So a "Making Mirror for Dummies" break down would be nice & something I'd like to try out.

Also when you do logos such as that Cubs one, how'd you do that?

Can you do different tints/colors?

Is it hard to make it half transparent? If so what's a good protective backing?

When you make your mix, can you save it for later use or is it shot?

Thanks for any info. Since I moved into his house I've had an extra room that I'm slowly converting into my glass room for days I have nothing to do.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

JNLP said:


> I do a little stained glass. Nothing major, and I'm far from being a pro at it. Just a hobby. It was my first job when I was probably 10 or 11. Dad used to make me tons of Christmas templates & I'd mass make Christmas sun catchers to sell at my grandfathers tree business. Not sure if people really wanted them, but my pap was a hell of a sales man. :laughing:
> 
> I like using mirror in some of my windows. Goes nice with some glue chip, diamond chip, and other clears. Never thought about making my own though. Could probably get into some fun things with it. So a "Making Mirror for Dummies" break down would be nice & something I'd like to try out.
> 
> ...


*Note: Below is the piece of glass that I did the antiquing on in the YouTube video so you can see what it looks like backed with black!*


----------

